# moka pot



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a small Bialetti one cup and an electric hob. At the moment I'm drinking Happy Donkey Sumatra which I grind pretty fine with my MC2. I put about 8g into the basket and tamp down with a clean wine bottle cork. I let the moka pot go right through its cycle to the 'violent steam bit' at the end. The coffee tastes good, I have it with some milk. The thing is, having been looking around this forum and the net in general I have come to realise that there is a whole lot more to this coffee malarky than i had ever realised. So, is there a correct or better way to prepare a moka coffee? I'm saving up for a Silvia.


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Try this Sweet Marias link for instructions on a Moka. You seem like you're on the right path although I wouldn't tamp the coffee at all.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

When I use to use a Moka pot I was always told to adjust the grind to slightly coarser than Espresso, and for me, this was the eureka moment ! Taste improved a whole lot more


----------



## rainydayz (Feb 25, 2014)

thanks, any coffee bean recommendations for moka pots? Mind you i've just ordered a Piccino from Andy at The Coffee Bean so the pot might become redundant


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

My Moka pot is gathering dust somewhere, must look for it at some point! Would like to try it again paired with the mazzer


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

One of these?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Soll said:


> When I use to use a Moka pot I was always told to adjust the grind to slightly coarser than Espresso, and for me, this was the eureka moment ! Taste improved a whole lot more


I do the same find wise. Usually about 4 on a Porlex. The last few times I've used it I tend to turn the heat off just after it starts coming through and let it finish brewing for a few mins (with the lid closed).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

rainydayz said:


> I have a small Bialetti one cup and an electric hob. At the moment I'm drinking Happy Donkey Sumatra which I grind pretty fine with my MC2. I put about 8g into the basket and tamp down with a clean wine bottle cork. I let the moka pot go right through its cycle to the 'violent steam bit' at the end.


I'd try & catch it before the steam starts coming out the centre pipe. How much coffee you need to get in the top chamber will vary with grind, but for a pretty fine grind, maybe try aiming to kill the brew when the level hits the spout (just because that's a datum)? If it's too acidic, go for more volume, finer grind, or a slower brew time. Some folk like to put an Aeropress paper between the grinds funnel & the top section to cut down on silt in the cup. I sometimes filter my brews through an Aeropress or cone filter.


----------

